
Malware that hobbled Union-Tribune may have come from `foreign entity' - sndean
http://www.cbs8.com/story/39709071/computer-virus-prevents-delivery-of-saturdays-union-tribune
======
ohiovr
Cbs8’s site isn’t rendering correctly on my iPad. Malware or just bad css?

